# Best Enclosure for tegu



## Thomas W (Feb 1, 2021)

Where is the best place to buy a tegu enclosure because i have been thinking about getting one


----------



## TheTeguNovice (Feb 2, 2021)

TBH if your thinking about purchasing an adult enclosure which is preferred or recommended. Your looking at a pretty penny from$1200 to at least $2000. You can custom build an enclosure for way cheaper which is what a lot of individuals do on this forum. But if you have the money you can check out both reptilekages.com or apcages.com. Hope this helps,...


----------



## Thomas W (Feb 2, 2021)

Thx


----------



## TheTeguNovice (Feb 2, 2021)

Thomas W said:


> Thx


Also forgot to mention not sure how everyone feels about these on this forum. But I have seen people use grow tents. Amazon has the " Vivosun 96x48x80" one for $200! Just trying to provide you with some options lol


----------



## LizardStudent (Feb 2, 2021)

I use a grow tent for my girl and I love it. I got it when Ktaxon was having their new year's sale on them so it was darn cheap. All you have to do is reinforce the floor of it to prevent leaks and tegu claws from getting through it, but honestly the mylar is tough and I don't think my tegu could claw out of it on her own... I added a large viewing window of heavy duty vinyl to the front, but this is optional since most tents come with a little one already. And since day one, her temps and humidity have been spot on with the tent and my girl loves the space and the easy exit if she wants to come out and roam. I think the tents are a great option for people who don't have the means to build a large enclosure themselves and who don't wanna spend the $1000+ on a pre-built setup


----------



## Thomas W (Feb 3, 2021)

thank you everyone


----------

